# Brittany Ferries Economie - ETRETAT



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Following on from the original post re: Brittany Ferries Economy sailing to France and Spain. I looked into what and where they are chartering the ship from.

According to the Ferry enthusiast websites, it is the Norman Voyager from their competitors LD lines. Certainly sounds like the description. It will be named "Etretat".

However, looking at the sailings schedule for LD lines, the Norman Voyager is listed as being with them!>?.

Anyone shed any light on it?.

TM

However, when you


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Yep. I posted in the other topic, timetable is the same. BF are taking over the service and charterng the boat to eliminate competition and reduce LD costs. LD would have had to use BF port staff in Santander and their own in Poole. The sailings are transferred to Portsmouth so it's BF staff and facilities all the way. BF keep their north Spain monopoly and grip on long western channel routes. Makes economic sense. I suspect the delay in online booking is to allow the data of LD/DFDS booking system to be transferred over to BF

I'd be happy with BF lite to Spain in summer with the dogs. At those prices less 30% as club voyage it's good value


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

thieawin said:


> Yep. I posted in the other topic, timetable is the same. BF are taking over the service and chattering the boat to eliminate competition and reduce LD costs. LD would have had to use BF port staff in Santander and their own in Poole. The sailings are transferred to Portsmouth so it's BF staff and facilities all the way. BF keep their north Spain monopoly and grip on long western channel routes. Makes economic sense


If that is the case, then I wonder if BF will make the service not a very nice one, and a negative experience.
Then it closes and their own prices increase!
Time will tell :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Having been on Norman Voyager. Unless it is very cheap, I will stick to Cap Finsitere/Pont Aven.

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So let me get this right.

LD start up a service from Poole to Santander, last sailing listed as out on 6 sept returning 7 Sept.

Shortly after LD start this service BF come along and announce THEY are going to operate an "economy" service from Portsmouth to Santander, in direct competition with LD, who they (BF) are ALREADY in competition with. So BF are now going to operate TWO services Portsmouth to Santander at different prices.

The actual start date for these new BF services have yet to be announced, but it appears that BF are going to lease LD's Poole to Santander ship so they (BF) can operate a (economy) service in direct competition to one they are already operating?? 

This seems totally barmy to me, why would LD start a service in direct competition to another operator and then, almost instantly lease their ship to the operator they are in direct competition with?

I am VERY confused


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Dunno! I was confused.

Could not sleep last night thinking about it.

I Had a really bad nightmare. All these Masonic French Farmers who had shares in a Bank and a Ferry company. Got together with a load of Louis Dreyfus Armateurs. Burnt a load of Danish Bacon in the street and made a right pigs ear of things.

You tell me?

TM


----------

